# 2008 Nissan Sentra Steering wheel and airbag problems!!



## tsmith21 (Feb 12, 2016)

Out of no where my air bag light came on and started blinking, then when that happen my controls on my steering wheel stopped working?? I want to save money and fix it myself


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

All sorts of videos on YouTube for how to Diagnose the code and to reset it so it stops blinking. Could be an electrical gremlin, could be a short somewhere, could be an actual problem with an SRS component in your car.
Here is a good forum thread to read, and which contains written instructions for how to clear the light after you have figured out the code.
http://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/armada/2415-flashing-air-bag-light.html
Your steering wheel controls are another issue-- did you change the stereo/info system? You may have a loose wire or bad connection.
With cars these days its always a good move to disconnect the battery when doing any electrical work. At the very least make sure you do not have your key in the ignition when undoing electrical connections under the seats, or anywhere for that matter. Good luck fixing it.


----------



## Nissan tech 82989 (Mar 20, 2016)

Spiral cable


----------

